# Long time served Type 1 new to this site!



## Miss_Melissa (Jul 2, 2014)

Hi everyone, my name is Melissa & I've been T1 for 14 years.

Recently moved to a new area and don't know anyone. I've got my first Clinic appointment in a few weeks, and it feels quite weird going to a new hospital.

Anyway, just wanted to say hello and hopefully connect with some other T1s.


----------



## AlisonM (Jul 2, 2014)

Hello Melissa, welcome to the forum. We have all sorts in here if the 'Type' exists we have at least a few with it. Lots of T1s and T2s, and also increasing numbers of LADA and MODY, folk with Gestational D and not a few carers/parents. We all just muck in together and swap war stories, share life experiences and have a bit of a laugh whenever we can.


----------



## Northerner (Jul 2, 2014)

Hi Melissa, welcome to the forum  Hope everything goes well for you settling in to your new home, and that the new clinic is above expectations 

What insulin regime are you on, and how have things been for you?


----------



## trophywench (Jul 2, 2014)

Hi from me too.

14 years - Gosh!  So that's a long time?  



Well - I suppose all things are comparative !


----------



## Miss_Melissa (Jul 2, 2014)

Thanks for the kind welcome!



AlisonM said:


> We all just muck in together and swap war stories, share life experiences and have a bit of a laugh whenever we can.


That's a good point Alison, I just feel a bit lonesome looking for support (especially local Support Groups) as they're always a little older than me and Type 2. 



Northerner said:


> What insulin regime are you on, and how have things been for you?


I'm on a Medtronic Minimed Paradigm Pump using Novorapid - been almost 3 years and I love it!

Quite looking forward to the clinic; apparently Newcastle has a good reputation.





trophywench said:


> 14 years - Gosh!  So that's a long time?


Haha! Well it's a long time for me! Not quite your 42 years


----------



## AlisonM (Jul 2, 2014)

It's true, the local DUK Group here is the same. Almost all T2s and mostly my age. That's why I like this place so much, we really do have all sorts in here and all ages too. We have a number of get togethers in various locations during the year and you'd be very welcome at any of them. There's one in London on the 12th, Brum in September, York in October and Manchester in November. They usually involve food, booze (if you're so inclined) and good company.


----------



## jalapino (Jul 2, 2014)

A super warm welcome to this wonderful forum!!!


----------



## Flower (Jul 2, 2014)

Hello and welcome Melissa 

Good to hear you are getting on well with your Medtronic pump. I moved area a few years ago and was dubious about going to a new pump clinic. It turned out to be great, my clinic are friendly and helpful. I hope you find your new clinic to be the same.


----------



## HERE TINTIN (Jul 2, 2014)

Hi Melissa, a big welcome to the forum. I am a type 1 as well. Everyone is so caring and helpful on here you will be made very welcome. Where did you attend clinic before moving to Newcastle ? It is always a bit strange starting at a new clinic, but I have also heard good things about Newcastle. ..Tintin


----------



## fallfromgrace (Jul 2, 2014)

Hi, Im new here too. Hope your move is going well, it can play havoc with bloods through stress cant it? Must be very exciting though and I hope you settle in at the new clinic well


----------



## Miss_Melissa (Jul 2, 2014)

My old clinic was near Edinburgh in Scotland. So having to get used to a new way of healthcare is very confusing! My new GP didn't have a clue about a medical exemption certificate for prescriptions, so that was reassuring...

My move has been good. Been here a couple months now and still settling in.

Thanks everyone for the warm welcome!


----------



## fallfromgrace (Jul 2, 2014)

Miss_Melissa said:


> My old clinic was near Edinburgh in Scotland. So having to get used to a new way of healthcare is very confusing! My new GP didn't have a clue about a medical exemption certificate for prescriptions, so that was reassuring...
> 
> My move has been good. Been here a couple months now and still settling in.
> 
> Thanks everyone for the warm welcome!


Thats very strange your GP not knowing about exemption certificates, hope things improve with them soon


----------



## stephknits (Jul 2, 2014)

Welcome from me, hope you settle in quickly in you new home


----------



## trophywench (Jul 2, 2014)

Have you got your exemption certificate sorted out?  - if not, try your pharmacy, though it's the GP surgeries that usually keep the forms and pharmacies won't query it mostly as long as there's obvious diabetes stuff on the prescription - but should you get, I dunno - Athlete's Foot or something equally unrelated - it could be a prob.


----------



## Laura davies (Jul 2, 2014)

Hi miss Melissa. I am a type 1 also have had it for 19 years. I never had any real life experience support until i recently joined this forum. Everyone on here is fab. Your not alone


----------



## Miss_Melissa (Jul 3, 2014)

trophywench said:


> Have you got your exemption certificate sorted out?



Yes, the receptionist sorted it all out for me. I think the GP was fairly newly qualified, so hopefully he'll know a little more now.

He also did the classic thing of not listening to how many test strips I _actually_ use, and decided 50 would be enough for the month 

Thanks again everyone for the kind welcome!


----------



## HOBIE (Jul 3, 2014)

Hi Melisa. You have joined 2 good places Newcastle & this forum. Welcome from someone who has been T1 for more than 48yrs. The Health system in the North East is pretty good. I was at the RVI in Ncle with a group looking at the excellent research ward for Diabetes. Mainly for kids but full of test machines etc heart moniters gym.


----------



## robert@fm (Jul 3, 2014)

50 strips a month for a T1?!?! As a T2 I "only" test twice a day (most days, though of course more often if ill or checking my tolerance to a particular food), and that means I get through 60 a month.  For a T1 (who is looking after themselves properly) it would be a lot more...


----------



## Sally71 (Jul 3, 2014)

We get 200 at a time which just about lasts a month; we test on average 7 times a day which is probably the bare minimum that you can safely get away with on a pump.  Obviously if we are having problems we test a lot more.  Our DSN wrote to the GP when daughter was first diagnosed, saying that we should be prescribed them whenever required, so I think if I wanted to get the prescription early next month they hopefully wouldn't argue - as yet they haven't quibbled about anything I've asked for.


----------



## trophywench (Jul 3, 2014)

They shouldn't - I order them 'as and when' and it never has caused probs.


----------



## Miss_Melissa (Jul 3, 2014)

In the past I've had trouble with test strips, but I always get what I need in the end.

One GP told me it was "extreme" to be testing 7 times a day, and that once per day was normal for someone with diabetes. 
If ever I was going to turn into the Hulk...


I'm going to go back in to see another doctor at the surgery and hopefully they'll be better. I'm planning on changing to a different meter, so that will just cause more drama probably!


----------



## Pigeon (Jul 3, 2014)

Hello and welcome. I used to live in Newcastle and I went to the clinic at the General and they were fab, from the day I got diagnosed and sat there crying on the nurse, consultant and dietician, to when I did the Great North Run, lots of education classes in between, couldn't fault them. Hope you enjoy living in the toon - have been away 3 years now and I still miss the accents and the quayside etc, although it's quite nice to be able to wear a coat without shame when it's cold!


----------



## Miss_Melissa (Jul 3, 2014)

Aww thanks Pigeon, that makes me feel a lot less worried!

I've been on the clinic's website and stuff but you can't properly tell what a place is like until you go.

What type of education classes? DAFNE etc?


----------



## VanessaK (Jul 3, 2014)

Hi Melissa, I agree with pigeon I was diagnosed 8 years ago in the toon and also went to the general and they were amazing and brilliant. When I was there they did do a variation of the Dafne course basically just called something different  I've been left nearly 4 years now and still miss it  hopefully the team at the general are still there for you I couldn't have coped without them all  x


----------



## Pigeon (Jul 3, 2014)

I went on a course called SNACCS... Specialist kNowledge About Carbohydrate Counting for Self-management, or something tenuous like that! Also a course for newly diagnosed people before that, and a few randome top up courses on carb counting and exercise. I used to go to the Tuesday afternoon clinic, my consultant was the one whose name sounds like a hedge and she was lovely.


----------



## trophywench (Jul 3, 2014)

I'm intrigued - Dr Privet?


----------



## HOBIE (Jul 3, 2014)

Like the bit about the coat Pigeon !


----------

